# SS.org iPhone App



## PetrucciVai (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm gonna use this thread as a placeholder for any and all info about the iPhone version of my SS.org mobile app. If you have no idea what I'm talking about, see my previous link about the android version of my app.

I will be using that previous thread for information only pertaining to the android version so any iPhone-specific news will go here! Note: I have an absolutely bare-bones iOS prototype at the moment as I'm trying to get the initial android version released. But rest assured, I plan on implementing the iOS version just as frequently, and have a free 10 days coming up to work on it. 

*If you would like to be a beta tester:* please sign up for an account on TestFlight. I will (very) likely use that website to distribute beta versions of the iOS app as I implement new features and TestFlight is a easy way to do all of that automatically. I'll post more information regarding that later but for now save yourself some time and make an account on that site  


Stay tuned my friends!


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 13, 2013)

Signed up! 

NAO GIMME!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 13, 2013)

signed up


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2013)

Let's do this.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally, the superior OS.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 14, 2013)

Signed up


----------



## Sean1242 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just signed up. Stoked.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Joshua (Mar 25, 2013)

So down for this


----------



## ASoC (Apr 17, 2013)

Signed up. I can't wait.


----------



## sage (Apr 18, 2013)

I have also registered and am tremendously psyched to have another way to while away the hours, procrastinating instead of engaging in any number of high priority tasks.


----------



## JPMike (Apr 21, 2013)

I registered to test flight. Can't wait for the iPhone app!


----------



## tedtan (Apr 21, 2013)

Subscribed.


----------



## tedtan (May 2, 2013)

Now that I have my iphone, I'm in. Any updates (don't keep us hanging, man!)?


----------



## JPMike (May 2, 2013)

I was wondering we got any updates on the app? It will save my life! lol!


----------



## PetrucciVai (May 2, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Now that I have my iphone, I'm in. Any updates (don't keep us hanging, man!)?





JPMike said:


> I was wondering we got any updates on the app? It will save my life! lol!




Sorry dudes, no updates yet. My main focus is on the Android version right now, its very close to its initial beta release and I'll be ironing out the details for the next few versions of it before I do any major work on the iOS version. I wish I could devote all my free time to knocking these apps out ASAP but sadly I have a full time job this summer and have limited free time. Rest assured the iOS version WILL be released and will be full-featured and full-awesome 

Any more updates and this thread will be the first to know!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 2, 2013)

PetrucciVai said:


> Sorry dudes, no updates yet. My main focus is on the Android version right now, its very close to its initial beta release and I'll be ironing out the details for the next few versions of it before I do any major work on the iOS version. I wish I could devote all my free time to knocking these apps out ASAP but sadly I have a full time job this summer and have limited free time. Rest assured the iOS version WILL be released and will be full-featured and full-awesome
> 
> Any more updates and this thread will be the first to know!



Sir, you are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Chuck (May 12, 2013)

I've signed up


----------



## PetrucciVai (May 21, 2013)

Hey dudes, I thought I'd post a little progress update pic just so you don't think I'm sitting around doing nothing all summer long  

I hit a wall with an annoying bug in the Android version and decided to pause on that and get a super rough iOS prototype up and running. Its not styled _at all_, nor is it anywhere near complete, but hey any progress is good progress  

Get pumped.


----------



## tedtan (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the update, PetrucciVai. I was just thinking about taking up a collection so we could afford to pay you to work on this app instead of taking that internship/summer job!

You know which is most important!


----------



## PetrucciVai (May 22, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Thanks for the update, PetrucciVai. I was just thinking about taking up a collection so we could afford to pay you to work on this app instead of taking that internship/summer job!
> 
> You know which is most important!



Ha! Well believe me, if I could sit around and make apps all day instead of my normal job, I'd be all over that!


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 28, 2013)

Signed up for testflight!! Super excited


----------



## Cloudy (May 30, 2013)

Signed up, can't wait for the app.


----------



## bargil101 (May 30, 2013)

I've signed up... Can't wait for this!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 1, 2013)

>in


----------



## c0n0r (Jun 7, 2013)

signed up - count me in!


----------



## JPMike (Jun 10, 2013)

WE WANT APP!! WE WANT APP!! WE WANT APP!!


----------



## Djentlyman (Jun 23, 2013)

signed up


----------



## FireInside (Jun 30, 2013)

Count me in too! Hoping this app will be iPad friendly.


----------



## tedtan (Sep 10, 2013)

PetrucciVai said:


> I wish I could devote all my free time to knocking these apps out ASAP but sadly I have a full time job this summer and have limited free time. Rest assured the iOS version WILL be released and will be full-featured and full-awesome
> 
> Any more updates and this thread will be the first to know!


 
Bump.

Summer's over and you have plenty of free time once again. Where's my iOS app already, damnit? Do I need to take up that collection or what?


----------



## PetrucciVai (Sep 10, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Bump.
> 
> Summer's over and you have plenty of free time once again. Where's my iOS app already, damnit? Do I need to take up that collection or what?



Hah, turns out taking 15 hours of classes leaves me busier than working last summer did. I hardly have any time to work on the SS.org apps with 3 coding classes keeping me busy. Rest assured I won't leave you guys hanging though, just gotta be patient


----------



## jordanky (Sep 16, 2013)

I just signed up, I'm pretty sure that instant access to SS.org at all times is exactly the opposite of what I need, but bring it on!


----------



## Iron Beard (Dec 3, 2013)

any updates????


----------



## lukeshallperish (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey *PetrucciVai*, I saw that you posted a recent update on the android app thread. Any updates for the iphone app?


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jan 28, 2014)

lukeshallperish said:


> Hey *PetrucciVai*, I saw that you posted a recent update on the android app thread. Any updates for the iphone app?



I've made a bit of progress in December over break when I had time, but I don't have much new to report unfortunately. I'm currently converting everything over to support iOS 7 but don't have too much free time these days. I'm aiming for later in the spring to start up on it again full force, most likely alongside developing the android version, and I'll definitely have tons of time this summer to get it up and running. 

It is a bit harder in general with the $100/year license required by Apple though, unfortunately I'm not in a position to buy one just yet. I wish I could just distribute the app for free to whoever wants it... Keep an eye on this thread later in the spring/summer


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 22, 2014)

How is it coming man? I need this thing in my life. Have you thought about crowd funding the cost of the license?


----------

